# Teléfono inalámbrico



## Molé Enrique Eduardo (Mar 8, 2006)

Necesitaría saber si alguno sabe en qué página web puedo encontrar circuitos de teléfonos inalámbricos, expresamente el General Electric modelo 2-6928 ( 900 Mhz. ).
Muchas Gracias..!


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 11, 2006)

Hola Mole, he visto el modelo de telefono, y creo que aunque tengas el esquema, no te va ayudar mucho, pues la tecnica actual, muy poco se puede reparar, si has visto el telefono por dentro, pregunto, puedes cambiar un componente supuniendo que supieras cual es el averiado
suerte un saludo


----------



## Molé Enrique Eduardo (Mar 13, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta pepepuerto, te comento que he reparado algunos equipos con la misma tecnología, el criterio sería primero saber cual es el componente que está malo y después ver la posibilidad de repararla, de todas maneras gracias por tu respuesta. Saludos


----------

